# what tv programmes do you enjoy?



## oakapple (Feb 19, 2015)

I see there is a thread on 'The Walking Dead' [not my cup of tea] although everyone says it is really well done. However this got me thinking, what series or type of show do you like to watch, do you watch only US/OZ/NZ/British programmes, or do you watch lots on Skye? Cable, etc.I often wonder what 'translates' well, in that British programmes although sold all over the world, do people see them in different ways. Do the Japanese really GET Fawlty Towers?and so on.There are lots of US shows that I find hard to follow [accents] as well.I find in some US programmes there is no problem at all and I get every single word [and laugh my head off] for instance, with Frasier. 
I like The West Wing too, such clever dialogue.I am watching Wolf Hall at the moment, as I like history, and a murder mystery called Broadchurch, both British programmes, and a few weeks ago watched all of True Detective which is a US programme [hard to watch at times, with the subject matter] but brilliantly acted by all concerned.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 19, 2015)

Just an FYI several of the top cast members of The Walking Dead are English actors including the main character that you first see in the show Rick and the one many of the women are in love with Daryl.  LOL


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 19, 2015)

I have gone off Broadchurch, and am reading Wolf Hall!
i am enjoying the new Midsomer Murders, Comic GBBO, Sewing Bee, Death in Paradise, and Escape to the country!
i used to watch NCIS, and other US crime dramas; but not at the moment....I am deeply in to very light entertainment at the moment....
i mustn't forget my Colombos at the weekend!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2015)

Me too Viv...light entertainment for me too apart for documentaries..I only enjoy mainly American comedies (albeit re-runs) Golden Girls, Everybody Loves Raymond, etc ...love English  programmes like 4 in a bed about B&B owners who stay in others and critique them...Love some reality shows like my Five Wives, and Sister wives (now renamed my 4 wives)...Still watch the odd 6 millionth re-run of to the Manor Born and As time goes by..but as far Fawlty towers and all those comedies from the 70's which are still being shown on Sky....arrrggggh it's time to give them a decent burial.

Enjoy a few Quiz shows..University Challenge, QI..Have I got news for you..etc

 Aside from the recent excellent Last Tango in Halifax Dramas leave me cold...and I'd gouge my eyes out rather than watch a romantic drama...

..on the whole I don't watch a whole lot of TV , I record everything , then watch it days, sometimes weeks later.

ETA...forgot Eggheads...I love Eggheads, I record it every night then watch a batch of it about once a fortnight


----------



## Pam (Feb 20, 2015)

Tonight will be watching NCIS new Orleans followed by the new series of NCIS where  I can get my fix of Anthony Dinozzo....


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

There isn't any series we regularly watch, but we usually binge watch series on Netflix.  If there's nothing good we watch movies.  For some reason we started watching the old Columbo series recently.  And we also like to watch Air Crash Investigation which sounds weird to many.  But it's interesting to see how they figure what caused the crashes and how they used this info to prevent future crashes.  We've even watched this the night before a flight.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 20, 2015)

I like many of the programmes mentioned by you all, especially Eggheads we love to yell the answers at the TV.We tend to record most things as well, as there are too many ads, particularly on the Sky channels.Thought that Broadchurch got better the last few episodes, and I am enjoying watching Fortitude, anyone else watching that?Escape ToThe Country  is unmissable although we tend to yell at the people on that as well,things like 'what?that kitchen isn't big enough for you? DOH!


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 20, 2015)

I think you may be watching the same Escape to the country as me!
i wanted to watch Fortitude, but have Virgin, not Sky, so will have to wait for the repeats!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 20, 2015)

I also love Escape to the Country.  Love the really old houses - such character!

Anybody in the UK watching Casual Vacancy?  The first episode left me a bit confused as I kept trying to sort out the characters from what I remembered in the book.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 20, 2015)

I used to watch several UK programs some years ago, especially some of the comedies and detective shows, but, I rarely see much airing over on my channels these days.  Every once and a while "Putting On Airs" will come on, I know it's old, but it's still pretty funny.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 20, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I used to watch several UK programs some years ago, especially some of the comedies and detective shows, but, I rarely see much airing over on my channels these days.  Every once and a while "Putting On Airs" will come on, I know it's old, but it's still pretty funny.


Never heard of this tv show April, who is in it?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 20, 2015)

I haven't seen A Casual Vacancy as yet,  I must try and see it on catch up tv.Loved Indian Summers though.


----------

